# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  xin code bài tập lớn môn giải thuật viết bằng C/C++ứng dụng cấu trúc stack giải các bài toán sau: 1,

## vanthinh1088

ứng dụng cấu trúc stack giải các bài toán sau:
1,tính tổng của 1 số bất kì:
vd:2101 
2+1+0+1=3
2, đổi một số nguyên bk từ thập phân sang nhị phân
3,tính giá trị của biểu thức hậu tố
vd :
trung tố 9+7=16
hậu tố 97+=16
4, đổi một biểu thức từ trung tố sang hậu tố ,trên cơ sở đó tính gá trị của biểu thức trung tố #-o

----------

